# Quill Spring



## Omnimill (Jul 9, 2010)

Following on from this: http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=9894.0

I would now like to reduce the spring tension on the quill of my VMC. Anyone got any ideas about the best way to do this? I've not looked yet but expect it's a scroll spring and they can be a bit of a problem to get back sometimes so I'm loathe to start messing about with it until I have some idea what I'm attempting ... :noidea:

Vic.


----------



## JimM (Jul 9, 2010)

Vic, does your VMC mill have the large 'disc' on the opposite side of the quill to the handle (like your omnimill had)  If so I have the omnimil manual that explains how to adjust the tension so may work on this one too ?

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Omnimill (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Jim, I think it does but it has a concentric clutch assembly for the fine feed as well. I have some Omnimill paperwork somewhere as well so I'll have a look at that and the exploded parts list for the VMC. To be honest I hadn't even thought about being able to adjust it - I thought it would need "modifying"! I have to say the tension on the VMC is much greater than my old Omnimill, I'd be surprised if I could adjust it as low.

Thanks for the idea though Jim Thm:, I may be in touch if my old paperwork doesn't include the spring adjustment.

Vic.


----------



## deverett (Jul 11, 2010)

Vic 

Haven't you just bought a Warco machine? If so, why not give the friendly folk at the Warco service department a call. They must know if adjustment is possible.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Omnimill (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi Dave, I spoke to the boss of Warco today at the Guildford show and he didn't know the answer but suggested the same thing - give tech a call! 

Update: I spoke to Warco today (tuesday) and to cut a long story short it's now adjusted. It's not clear on the parts diagram but there is a Scroll spring on the right side of the quill (not the left side as I was told!).


Vic.


----------

